# Asus EeePC 12" va lenta :(

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Tengo una LAptop Asus EeePC de 12" con el tipico Procesador Intel Atom de 1.6 GHz con 1GB de RAM, me instale Gentoo con escritorio Gnome. Y como me dedico a programar, he tenido muchos inconvenientes y desesperaciones con esta laptop  :Sad: , pasa que por ejemplo si abro con bluefish (editor) un codigo de 600 lineas, y estoy en la linea 1, pero quier ir rapido a la linea 200, va muuuuuy lento bajando de linea a linea  :Sad: .... Tambien si por ejemplo tengo el bluefish y el firefox y presiono ALT+TAB (cambiar de ventana) tarda un poquito  :Sad: ... No se diga cuando salvo mi trabajo en bluefish, se va lento  :Sad: ...

Actualmente utilizo apache+php+mysql para mis codigos en PHP, pero siento que va lento aun asi antes de levantar los servicios  :Sad: ... Vaya tampoco va tan lento como suena (oruga), sino que si es desesperante que quieres ir al final de una linea o al final del documento y se ve por cuadros, o mejor dicho avanza lento  :Sad: ...

Sobre el driver de video, pues tengo soporte 3D, aun asi no tengo puesto compiz, sino psss seria mas lento :S.

Alguien podria darme un consejo de si sigo con Gentoo en mi EeePC ?, Que hago o como le hago para ver la temperatura que trae el procesador, ya que chance y es algo que esta funcionando mal y me causa la lentitud  :Very Happy: !

Ayuda  :Very Happy: 

bye

----------

## gringo

Intenta reproducir el problema en un entorno gráfico mas ligero, si no ocurre lo mismo, algo de culpa debe tener gnome aunque a mi no se me ocurriría poner un bd sql o programar en serio en un cacharrito de estos la verdad, son para lo que son en mi opinión.

Puedes probar con ponerle mas ram si quieres pero me temo que no habrá gran diferencia, los atom están hecho para no consumir, no para correr  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Que hago o como le hago para ver la temperatura que trae el procesador

 

el soporte para ver la tempreatura del micro debe estar en el kernel, que eeepc tienes ?

saluetes

----------

## Diabliyo

 *gringo wrote:*   

> Intenta reproducir el problema en un entorno gráfico mas ligero, si no ocurre lo mismo, algo de culpa debe tener gnome aunque a mi no se me ocurriría poner un bd sql o programar en serio en un cacharrito de estos la verdad, son para lo que son en mi opinión.
> 
> Puedes probar con ponerle mas ram si quieres pero me temo que no habrá gran diferencia, los atom están hecho para no consumir, no para correr 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Que hago o como le hago para ver la temperatura que trae el procesador 
> ...

 

Hola:

Es una ASUS EeePC 1101HAB...

Pues ahora veo mi errorsotototote en comprar esta cosa  :Sad: .... Pues intentare ver que puedo hacer, sino psss a venderla  :Sad: , ya que tengo apenas 20 dias cuando mucho con ella, y la verdad me limita mucho  :Sad: , tengo que estar mejor al Desktop codeando que en la lap, y pues asi no tiene caso, ya que a mis clientes les muestro los resultados y esta lap va lento:  :Sad: ....

Tratare poniendo XFCE, o como vez ?

bye

----------

## demostenes

Gnome es un gran depredador, se lo come todo-todo-todo, seguro que con el xfce o fluxbox (éste es el mío) ganarás bastante. Seguro que también el bluefish ése no se queda corto y si encima lo cargas con un montón de archivos a editar, no te quiero contar....   :Sad: 

Otra opción es que -a lo peor- hayas bajado la frecuencia del procesador a 800 megas o menos... ¡compruébalo con un simple  "cat /proc/cpuinfo"!

----------

## Diabliyo

# cat /proc/cpuinfo

```
processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 28

model name   : Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU Z520   @ 1.33GHz

stepping   : 2

cpu MHz      : 1331.258

cache size   : 512 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 1

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bogomips   : 2662.51

clflush size   : 64

power management:

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 28

model name   : Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU Z520   @ 1.33GHz

stepping   : 2

cpu MHz      : 1331.258

cache size   : 512 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 1

apicid      : 1

initial apicid   : 1

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bogomips   : 2662.59

clflush size   : 64

power management:

```

----------

## demostenes

pues parece que no va a ser que hayas bajado la velocidad del procesador....  :Sad: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Perdon que me entrometa, pero eso es doble nucleo o es un solo nucleo con HT?

Salud!

----------

## demostenes

Pues al parecer, Inodoro_Pereyra, es de un sólo núcleo con HT, para mí sorpresa   :Shocked:  , y según:

http://www.intel.com/products/processor/atom/techdocs.htm

y

http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLB73

... con lo que ahora tengo dudas si mi MAKEOPTS="-j3" es correcto o no   :Question:  pero para los flags he seguido los sabios consejos de nuestro sabio consejero espiritual http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel#Atom_N270.2FN280.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Los atom son un núcleo con HT según tengo entendido, y a mi me funciona MAKEOPTS="-j3" en el N280, claro que como es Gentoo y compilar en estas cosas es difícil instale CCACHE.

A mi me iba lento todo el sistema pero ajuste la linea del kernel:

```
enable_mtrr_cleanup pci=assign-busses noapic
```

Aun así dmesg dice:

 *Quote:*   

> ACPI: If "acpi_apic_instance=2" works better, notify linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org

 

Pero eso aun no lo pruebo.

----------

## demostenes

Estos días no para uno de aprender y apuntarse "pequeñas cositas":

```
enable_mtrr_cleanup pci=assign-busses noapic
```

Gracias, edgar_uriel84

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> MAKEOPTS="-j3"

 

si, se puede usar en los atom, aunque yo lo dejaría en -j2 quizás, que el atom tampoco es tanta cosa.

ccache tb. se puede usar sin problemas, pero realmente se gana algo usando ccache si se recompila mucho software, en caso contrario no sirve de nada y sólo ocupa espacio en disco.

 *Quote:*   

> Tratare poniendo XFCE, o como vez ?

 

puede ser una idea, yo uso mucho fluxbox, pero esto es para gustos, como todo.

si usando xfce notas que el sistema sigue igual, mira bien que tengas todo bien en lo refrente al apartado gráfico.

saluetes

----------

